# A post 4 Dutch rocker old timer anything akind to GORE-wrede the cruel peace 2x Lps?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah!! GORE from Venlo from The Netherlands, there double LPs album on megadisk label release in 1987 was perhaps a commercial fiasco according to press, but a legendary classic for noise-rock\sludge rockers, live there was a force to reckon whit, bludgeoning there instrument so hard one would think there guitar or bass or gonna break.

Any other loud behemoth of a band, into noise-rock\sludge all instrumental noisy & Krusty, in the end, epic and mandatory, if you love super loud extreme stuff.

Some people in the press said Belgium Gent town band, were similar or akin to GORE so I purchase both e.p CD debut of this band Strange Oaths and full-length album of No Tomorrow Charlie, a guitar-laden band, that is noise-rock\sludge heavyweight, but they have vocals so in intensity yes they sound like a punkier GORE but not instrumental all the way.

So my question bottle down to if I truly love GORE- wrede the cruel peace instrumental noise-rock-sludge monolith of an album, what up my alley, find something akin to them for me, some obscure band, the closest one can get from this superb brutal album?

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ah!! GORE from Venlo from The Netherlands, there double LPs album on megadisk label release in 1987 was perhaps a commercial fiasco according to press, but a legendary classic for noise-rock\sludge rockers, live there was a force to reckon whit, bludgeoning there instrument so hard one would think there guitar or bass or gonna break.
> 
> Any other loud behemoth of a band, into noise-rock\sludge all instrumental noisy & Krusty, in the end, epic and mandatory, if you love super loud extreme stuff.
> 
> ...


All does I have a compilation just for me was friend whit one of the band menber, ha!! the flemish class-act, No Tomorrow Charlie, early NTC sound like a krustier GORE brutal noise rock & noise-metal, they were great actually, during there 7'' inch era early material shredding, destroying and annihilating Noise-Rolls or Noise-Punk & rolls, yep this band is barbaric brutal, no prisoner taken, no compromise, deprofundis toss a joke in there for good laugh hey?

if not the newier band i stumble on was Zonderhof from U.K cool demo E.P, cool e.p but new material way to proggy for krusty sludge purism, for christ sake?


----------

